
Lyft’s Employees Could Buy Every Single Home for Sale in SF with Post IPO Cash - rising-sky
https://www.redfin.com/blog/lyft-ipo-san-francisco-real-estate/
======
kerng
They can only realize the cash 6 months after IPO. The question is how much
will the stock be worth then?

~~~
Not_a_pizza
Tree fitty.

